# Swedish: Autohemotherapy



## Destruida

Please can anyone tell me the Swedish term for autohemothary? I quote from Wkipedia to explain what it is, as the term may be quite different in Swedish.
Thank you for any help you can give.

*Autohemotherapy* is "the immediate intramuscular or subcutaneous reinjection of freshly drawn autologous blood"[1].
 In its purest and simplest form, there is no processing involved and  no refrigeration or special equipment needed, except a sterile syringe  and needle, and a tourniquet.
 The basic and straightforward practice, as described, should not be  confused with any variations which may involve oxygenation, ozone  treatment, ultraviolet light, or any type of processing that would occur  intermediately.


----------



## Tjahzi

I've failed to find a dictionary containing this translation. However, the most natural Swedification of it, _autohemoterapi_ rendered one google hit (with a very fitting description). As such, _autohemoterapi_ is probably a valid term.

PS. When starting a thread in the Nordic languages forum, please state the language in question in the topic title.


----------



## gt4431b

Tjahzi, I'd actually found the page you listed in my searches based off a crazy, haphazard attempt at translation. <...>

The answer could be in a medical dictionary, which might give more colloquial result.  I'm told that in German the term for this treatment is "eigenbluttherapie".

<...>

Thanks Destruida for helping me find this forum!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Autohemotherapy - egenblodterapi, egenblodbehandling eller egenblodinjektioner.


----------



## gt4431b

*Tack så mycket!*


----------



## Destruida

Tjahzi and Autumn Owl, thank you so much. Yes, I should have thought to mention which language; I'll remember next time.


----------



## sendintheclowns

In Norwegian I  think it is called "blodterapi," or even "bloddoping," depending on how you feel about this treatment, especially to enhance sports performance.


----------



## Destruida

Thanks, sendintheclowns.


----------



## AutumnOwl

sendintheclowns said:


> In Norwegian I  think it is called "blodterapi," or even "bloddoping," depending on how you feel about this treatment, especially to enhance sports performance.


_Egenblodterapi_ and _bloddopning_ is not the same thing, _egenblodterapi_ is about having injections of fresh, just drawn blood into the muscles or under the skin (said to cure some diseases), while _bloddopning_ means that stored blood, drawn at an earlier date and saved, is put back into the blood stream through a intravenous transfusion to add to the red bloodcell count (as performance enhancement for athletes).


----------



## Destruida

Thank you even more!  (I did wonder, because it's used, illegally, for sport horses.)


----------

